# Video Added to My Mods Page With Link Love for Tinboats.net



## jackspirko (Feb 5, 2008)

OK guys got that page with all my boat modifications done as I posted on my other thread. I just added a video that came out pretty cool though so figured I would start a new thread about that. I also gave a nice link to the forum here as requested.

Hope ya'll enjoy my video and if you would consider jumping over to youtube and giving it a few stars in rating, that would be cool too.

I hope all this documentation is helpful.

The Page with final additions https://jackspirko.com/theboatproject.php

The video on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2933bU_4AE


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow - that is am awesome page and site you made


----------



## S.E.Fisher (Feb 5, 2008)

Is your flooring marine vinyl? If so how do you like it?


----------



## gvguwec (Feb 5, 2008)

Great site and very helpful in explaining the good and bad things you experienced while modifying the jon boat. I cant wait to give this a try on my v bottom boat this spring!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 5, 2008)

great video it really compliments your site well.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2008)

Great video! Like the background music also


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2008)

jackspirko said:


> OK guys got that page with all my boat modifications done as I posted on my other thread. I just added a video that came out pretty cool though so figured I would start a new thread about that. I also gave a nice link to the forum here as requested.
> 
> Hope ya'll enjoy my video and if you would consider jumping over to youtube and giving it a few stars in rating, that would be cool too.
> 
> ...




Wow man Thanks! That is awesome of you!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 5, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2008)

Just watched the video! Awesome Jack! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## asinz (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 6, 2008)

S.E.Fisher said:


> Is your flooring marine vinyl? If so how do you like it?



No it is exterior grade carpet designed for carpeting high traffic decks and what not. Available at Home Depot.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Video. Thanks for taking the time to make it. That a nice boat you have there. Good luck with it!


----------



## sccamper (Feb 8, 2008)

The video was awsome. Great looking rig, good job. Questine about your 12vdc spotlight, is the cord long enough to reach the back seat? After relocating my batt up front, I was faced with the fact that the cord was to short to reach the back seat. It was several hours past dark before I clued in that I needed it to get back. Used a 3 LED pocket flashlight and slowed down.


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 12, 2008)

sccamper said:


> The video was awsome. Great looking rig, good job. Questine about your 12vdc spotlight, is the cord long enough to reach the back seat? After relocating my batt up front, I was faced with the fact that the cord was to short to reach the back seat. It was several hours past dark before I clued in that I needed it to get back. Used a 3 LED pocket flashlight and slowed down.



First thanks for the kind words. Yep it will reach the back seat it is pretty stretched out but it reaches. I am thinking of adding a second one on the other side of the front because they are only about 2 bucks and installing them is easy.


----------

